
How to Fix the Work Environment in Big Companies - raddera
https://medium.com/@tobias.kaufmann2/how-to-fix-the-work-environment-in-big-companies-5fae5329a1
======
sarcasmatwork
\- Stop hiring huge sloths of contract workers, for less pay, less perks and
actually hire full time employees. When the company does not respect the
worker, the worker does not respect the company. There are 0-fucks given when
you're hired as a "resource" vs an actual human, aka full time employee.

\- Stop caring when I WFH. I get more done than @ the office with your stupid
open floor plan you thought would be better. Too much noise, too many
distractions.

------
chovy
easy. let us work from anywhere.

~~~
bot1
I think that's not always possible, but should considerd way more times

